# My 91 GTI 8 valve to B4 1Z TDI swap



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ever since I drove a mk3 Jetta TDI I was amazed at the performance, something I had only experienced with the later Turbo Diesel Mercedes Benz 300 series from 87-90. I knew right away that it could be even more impressive if the heart of the beast was simply transplanted into a lighter skin...Problem was, the resale value of TDI's in any shape or form were understandably high..So I knew I might as well wait. In November I found a 96 B4 Passat TDI on craigslist for $2,000 dollars..and it only had 150K miles! I went and checked it out, it was rough around the edges but it ran beautifully so I talked the salesman down 500 bucks and drove it home, boosting all the way. I had picked up a 91 GTI 8valve with 130K on the clock for 500 bucks back in August that I originally intended on using as a parts car to complete my 86 Jetta Coupe...but then I realized how mint the GTI was, not to mention the fact that my first dub was a white mk3 golf, and the white mk2 started growing on me..its so clean. As soon as I figure out how to load up photos of the project I will, but unfortunately I am slightly e-tarded, not too net-savy


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

when you finish the car, if it comes up stolen, i DID NOT take it..  

a mk2 TDI GTD is probably the finest car VW never built..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

sign up for a free shutterfly.com account.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*pictures finally*

Well now I have a flickr account, which my photographer girlfriend suggested, who I should say gets most of the credit for the pictures..If I was with her back when I did my 86 Jetta coupe aba swap I would have documented that too. By the way, the pictures are way behind my work progress, mainly due to the fact that I am more used to actually just working on my stuff all the time rather than sharing the progress online...This is new to me..but without the beauty of the internet and technical forums I would have never had this conversion going along so smoothly. More so I should give my boss Scott, owner of Sports Imports of Cape Cod where I work credit for letting me use the nicely heated shop to do it all in!:thumbup::beer:























[/URL]


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

good riddance PF gasser








Got the engine out of the Passat donor way faster than the much rustier GTI..was it due to the fact that the passat was a wolfsburg WVW..and the GTI is a 3VW...?


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*passat B4 and GTI A2 front support*

Here are a couple of pictures showing how similar the A2 and B4 front engine supports are..I already pressed out the inserts off the A2 support and will install them into the B4 TDI front support after I clean and paint the parts


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*passat tdi harness*

After doing my 86 Jetta Coupe OBD1 ABA swap, I was pleased to see how much simpler the B4 TDI harness is...Gotta love VW CE2!:thumbup:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

G60ing, recognize the moniker from the tdiclub forum..:beer:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

I now have the B4 pedal cluster installed. First I modified the firewall by welding a thin piece of sheetmetal over the two small holes where the clutch master cylinder goes through it. I neglected to take pictures of the process, but its pretty self explanatory. I didn't want to just make the large clutch master hole with out dealing with pre existing ones because I would have ended up with a jagged hole that would be hard to seal from the engine bay.








here is the pedal cluster from the inside








and a closer shot of the clutch master hole. I also welded an 8mm rear brake caliper bolt to the firewall for the pedal support bracket because there wasn't one there and I wanted it to be mounted rigidly..it is the stud seen at the top of the photo


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

A weird thing about my particular B4 pedal cluster is this nut/bolt thing tack welded to the clutch pedal...it didn't affect clutch pedal operation of the donor car at all, and it seems like its purpose is to prevent the pedal from traveling past the over center..maybe to assist in clutch bleeding? I always use a bungee cord to assist the return of the clutch pedal when I bleed hydraulic clutches, but this is a good idea if it is the purpose.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

One thing I am not totally sure about is the shifter box install..I realize there is a hole to be drilled for mounting it to the tunnel but the thread I read about B4 passat tdi-mk2 compatibility said that the cable shifter box should bolt right in. The problem is that the cable shift box is more narrow than the linkage shift box..do I just have to make a support tab or plate to make it wide enough?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

find out what all of the Vr6 swap people do.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

already figured it out..crawled under there after I took out the subframe and got it up on stands...the shift box fits right in just gotta drill three new holes..I am fixing a lot of surface rusty areas before I bolt anything in so it is taking longer than a simple R&R..I will upload photos up the progress later on after work


----------



## 8gti16valve6 (Sep 30, 2004)

nice swap, where are you putting your IC? I put the stock MK3 in side mounted in my 88GTI


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

8gti16valve6 said:


> nice swap, where are you putting your IC? I put the stock MK3 in side mounted in my 88GTI


good question..I have been trying to fig out the best spot to mount an IC..I may have a set of biturbo S4 IC's to try out..a twin setup would be really cool..The IC that was on my donor Passat is a SAAB intercooler and I would have used it but the end tank is damaged from some dumb*ss who mounted it with a hose clamp..the clamp wore through the plastic from vibration and heat, and I don't wanna mess with trying to seal it with glue. I was also thinking about a cheapo FMIC...


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

Swap is coming along nicely. 

:thumbup:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

so after much cleaning and a little rust repair I finally have two coats of Alpine white on my GTI's engine bay..Takes a lot of work to redo the half-assed job done by the Puebla crew..found some rust that I'm glad to have taken care of now instead of crying later..
















cleaned up and repainted my subframes as well


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

broke a stud taking the down pipe off, so I had to drill it out. I am fabricating a downpipe that will hopefully flow better than stock, as well as eliminate the 5th injector bung. What a nice little turbo, bearings feel good too!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

after much heavy brushing I can finally see aluminum


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

getting things back together..bored a 2" hole by the HVAC intake for the ECU plug to pass through, fits really nice...adapted the passat headlight harness to fit the GTI, added an extra ground lead to chassis ground the headlight wiring, hopefully they will be brighter than the average A2...Got the subframe in tonight with a set of Audi TT bushings and polyurethane pivots pressed into A3 control arms..using a ZF A3 rack and the Passat B4 axles and spindles/calipers..the 8 valve base brakes are way too puny..going to use the rear calipers and stubs off the Passat as well before I ship it to the junk yard but stripping this stuff in the snow sucks, at least today was close to 40, its been around 25 for a while...


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Whats up with the bolt alignment when using an A3 k frame on an A2?*

I installed the A3 subframe on my A2 tonight and the two rear holes for the 8mm bolts are like an 1" away from the holes in the body? From what I have read the two were interchangeable, and it is bolted in by the two large 12mm bolts, but I am wondering what others have done I'm thinking they aren't that important


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The mk2 didn't utilize the rear holes in the back. On my corrado when I installed the mk3 k-frame I had to drill the holes and then I used a feder washers to take up the gap. An SLC subframe doesn't require the holes but those aren't so easy to grab.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Getting it together, takes a lot of time to prep and paint so much
















My Passat donor still had the "5th injector" installed, which I am going to definitely remove, I would love to have the return line without the T, maybe something someone may have an extra they'd be willing to part with?








Doing a timing belt before I install the engine, even though it looks fairly new (I can still see the part number on the belt, and the tensioner looks new too), so I needed a cam sprocket counter holding tool since I didn't have one. I have loosened them with a 3/8" impact gun before but I feel more comfortable doing a TDI with the correct tool


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking good! That Passat heat shield is a real nice touch.:thumbup: I love how nice and clean everything is, and that white back drop looks great! Any ideas on a paint scheme for the engine? Looks like the engine and trans will be soon to follow.

What is the use for the 5fth injector? Was it used for cold starts? Be easy on me, I only know how gasoline.:laugh:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a3b4/5th-fuel-injector-passat-tdi.htm

*The 1996 Passat was the first year for the VW TDI in North America and have a problem with the 5th fuel injector in the exhaust for emissions.
*
Volkswagen had diesel powered cars for many years but not the turbo, intercooled, electronically controlled injection pump that distinguishes the TDI from earlier VW diesels, the IDI. There were also other major differences in the engine and engine management.

The 1996 Passat also had a unique to '96 5th fuel injector. See 1000q: mk3 jetta and passat differences to see a list of differences, interchangeable parts, model year differences, etc. The fifth fuel injector injects diesel fuel into the exhaust downstream of the turbo and upstream of the catalytic converter. The fuel was supposed to clean the emissions by heating up the catalytic converter but it didn't work very well and often made the car smoke more. It's recommended to remove or disable the 5th fuel injector to reduce smoke (emissions) and wasted fuel.

The 1996 had a technical service bulletin (not a recall) that replaces the fuel injectors and changes the ECU (ECM, car computer) and 5th injector. Since it was not a recall, it may not have been done to all 96 VW Passat TDI. You don't need to have these changes done to plug the 5th injector, you can just plug it. Also check the ecu hose since this problem always shows up sooner or later. See 1000q: ECU hose for more details.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

G60ING said:


> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a3b4/5th-fuel-injector-passat-tdi.htm
> 
> *The 1996 Passat was the first year for the VW TDI in North America and have a problem with the 5th fuel injector in the exhaust for emissions.
> *
> ...


I have the metal case GQ ecu but still had the 5th injector...kind of odd..wonder if I had the injectors done too...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The easiest way to eliminate the 5th injector is to disable it with the programming. The rest is just for show.


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

G60, that was some really good info, thanks for clearing up the 5 injector deal. 

Chris, I can't wait to see this project finished:beer:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

After getting the brake lines squared away I installed the engine.















mimicked the passat brake line shape at the master cylinder end


----------



## nothingman (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice job so far. I'm following this thread. I'm doing my own "simple" chassis to chassis tdi swap. I get the motor in this weekend.


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow! That GTI was in good shape. Are you keeping the ECU or going to an M-TDI injection pump.

When it's complete, you'll need to make a trip to Ho5G and let Rocketchip work his magic on it.

Keep an eye on this section of TDIClub for a GTG. They usually have one in May or June. http://forums.tdiclub.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

found this schematic after a quick google search for tdi vacuum hose sources, thought it had all the part numbers at first glance, including the red and blue braided hoses, but upon closer inspection it seems that VW wants you to change them to all black hoses, guess if I want to retain the color code I am using silicone hoses..


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

LOVE this swap! I also have a 1z TDI motor that I DD at 243k on the clock. I just love my passat.

I get that awful smoking on startup until the car is warmed up. Thinking about plugging the 5th injector but how do you remove it from the programming? I have a ross tech HEX-CAN cable so it won't be an issue, just would like to know! Thanks and good luck with your project! Watching!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here is what I found about the 5th injector delete a while back..when I first got my passat donor (the only tdi I hadn't dealt with yet) I was puzzled as to what it was, and what its purpose was, so began to research it 
here is the link from myturbodiesel.com
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a3b4/5th-fuel-injector-passat-tdi.htm


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

liloldbie said:


> LOVE this swap! I also have a 1z TDI motor that I DD at 243k on the clock. I just love my passat.
> 
> I get that awful smoking on startup until the car is warmed up. Thinking about plugging the 5th injector but how do you remove it from the programming? I have a ross tech HEX-CAN cable so it won't be an issue, just would like to know! Thanks and good luck with your project! Watching!


You'll probably need a chiptune to "delete" the 5th injector from the ECU. Check on TDIClub. Someone there will know for sure.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

OttoSchultz said:


> Wow! That GTI was in good shape. Are you keeping the ECU or going to an M-TDI injection pump.
> 
> When it's complete, you'll need to make a trip to Ho5G and let Rocketchip work his magic on it.
> 
> Keep an eye on this section of TDIClub for a GTG. They usually have one in May or June. http://forums.tdiclub.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33


I am keeping it electronic, never planned on making it an MTDI, and I am planning on ecu upgrades..I would definitely like to make it to the gtg, I have never been to Portland, but I don't know if I will be able to take off the necessary time to make the trip.


----------



## madduc79 (Nov 5, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

FaithInMkIII2.0 said:


> I am keeping it electronic, never planned on making it an MTDI, and I am planning on ecu upgrades..I would definitely like to make it to the gtg, I have never been to Portland, but I don't know if I will be able to take off the necessary time to make the trip.


Portland? Ho5G is in southern NH, just north of Haverhill.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

Great build. You'll love this car. I built a TDI powered '88 Coupe and it was such a good car.









I reswapped the car to an ABA before I sold it last year. I have a small pile of A2 TDI parts you may be interested in. There's a side exit exhaust that sounded so sweet, a converted airbox, a one off IC pipe and a full A3 IC system. There may be some other parts too, but that's all I can think of right now. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

OttoSchultz said:


> Portland? Ho5G is in southern NH, just north of Haverhill.


sweet see you there! If you ever visit the Cape let me know!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

89GLI16V said:


> Great build. You'll love this car. I built a TDI powered '88 Coupe and it was such a good car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested..I was going to try one S4 biturbo intercooler but I still don't know if its even up for grabs, a customer had me install some big intercoolers and carbon ducts on to his S4 wagon, but left the stock parts at the shop! shoot me a PM with pics or whatever, and maybe where in the sticks you are, Im on Cape:thumbup:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*first start!*

started the gti tonight..had a hell of a time reading through the four different wiring diagrams, testing, checking continuity, enough to make my head spin! not having all the grounds hooked up sent me for a loop, but figured it all out and 
started it right up!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Picked up a bunch of useful goodies last Sunday..including a side exit...









restored the finish on my 200k plus yet mint bilsteins and neuspeed sofsports...


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

200k plus susp???? now that is impressive!!! nice build!


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

:thumbup: nice build!


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

you only paid $500 for tht BEAUTIFUL thing!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

So I now have an airbox, I used a Digifant box with B4 tdi MAF sensor mounting boss glued to it. Thanks again to 89GLI16V for the idea and the already slightly modded digi box...I took your idea and went with it...


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

also I have gotten the Mk3 intercooler in as well as modified an audi s4 intercooler duct to fit the GTI! more pictures in a little bit!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

a comparison between the modified digifant box and the stock untouched (except removed airflow meter) digifant box


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

Things are looking great! I'm pleased that those parts will be put to good use again. Enjoy it Chris.:thumbup:


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

build is coming along nicely! cant wait to see this thing on the road!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

should have more pictures up soon once I get my other computer clear of viruses..


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*A2 SMIC location holes*

Here is the slightly modified S4 intercooler duct, which I notched and cut to fit around the fender, also I have since cut out the hole meant for the brake cooling duct...








This is the hole I had to make in the fender to clear the SMIC. 
















And the hole in the inner fender..


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

EGT gauge from an airplane, thanks Dad! (He is a multi-engine rated commercial pilot and an AP/IA aircraft mechanic) TDI grill and tail badges from Jake aka 89GLI16V


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

89GLI16V said:


> Great build. You'll love this car. I built a TDI powered '88 Coupe and it was such a good car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You swapped it back?!? 

How far into the sticks are you? 



FaithInMkIII2.0 said:


> sweet see you there! If you ever visit the Cape let me know!


 What part of the Cape?


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Right near da beach.. 

Falmouth


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

that Coupe with the TDI was swapped to a 2.0 and sold, I bought some of the parts that were used with the tdi and left over.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*moved under its own power!!*

My GTI moved under its own power this morning, still have some things to square away before a real test drive but its nice to start it up and drive it! Can't wait to upload a video of it running, an audio track would be good enough, the side exit sounds mean!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*GTI video, sound of the side exit*


----------



## dragon68 (Apr 6, 2011)

:beer: Great build! How about a pic of the finished smic?


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*A3 TDI SMIC in A2*

A3 TDI SMIC








modified S4 SMIC duct








Fender resprayed with martin seynour SS urethane L90E alpine white! all holes have been finished with a deburring tool, nice and smooth








Planning on grafting a IC vent into the stock fender liner


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Powersteering setup*

Mounted the B4 reservoir in the notch of the washer reservoir, seemed like a natural location!








from the reservoir I used an A2 feed hose which connects to the B4 feed pipe which I fitted into the channel of the underside of the A2 radiator support. I used the B4 pressure pipe, fit no problem. Also in this pic is the corrado lower radiator hose, which gave me room for the AC compressor.
















Here you can see the A3 feed hose disappearing above the motor mount support where it attaches to the B4 feed pipe.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have been driving my swap and so far am very pleased with the results! 

However, there are some bugs to work out. Mainly I have an intermittent power loss situation that doesn't trigger an MIL. After restarting it seems like the power is restored. I have posted in TDIclub as well. Also I see air bubbles constantly in the fuel line to the IP. Thinking this may be more than one issue. Any help is most appreciated!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

The air in the fuel was due to a bad thermo-T, apparently a fairly common problem with B4s and A3s. The flashing glow light was due to a misadjusted brake pedal switch. Now I have Cruise control.

here it is at Dubs in the Sand


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

The TDI has been great to say the least!!! Plenty of torque and acceleration for stock tune, but a set of Bosio Sprint nozzles are going in, as well as a Rocketchip tune at HO5G hopefully! Took it on a trip to Wolfeboro NH and back with out any issues, 45 mpg and not even trying! I am starting to like this one much more than my Jetta Coupe ABA!! Much quieter on the highway and it has a straight side exit!?


----------



## Volkswageneer1990 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Kudos to you man. The car and the build were excellent. I am thinking of doing that so I can get double my gas milage and get it up to 45. Not much gas money floating around at 15...  

Fun and Practicality in a car. Congrats :beer:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Volkswageneer1990 said:


> Hey Kudos to you man. The car and the build were excellent. I am thinking of doing that so I can get double my gas milage and get it up to 45. Not much gas money floating around at 15...
> 
> Fun and Practicality in a car. Congrats :beer:


Thanks dude! It has been a fun build so far, even more so now that I have it Rocket chipped with 20lbs of boost! My fuel mileage is even better! I can literally hammer this thing all day and it barely uses any fuel, for instance I drove it 4.5 hrs to Waterfest last weekend, around a 300 mile trip and used a quarter of a tank! That was with plenty of draggin and 110 mph pulls!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

So I haven't updated the thread in a while mainly because it is summer and I have been wicked busy! 

HO5G was awesome. A TDI specific gtg in NH that is an annual event, I was glad to go and meet some interesting people. What made it an awesome time however was getting the TDI tuned by Jeff of Rocketchip, who took the time to make me two sets of chips in a row since the data logs from the first set were less than ideal. Now pushing 20lbs of boost, it rips to say the least! Before HO5G I installed a set of Bozio Sprint nozzles to help deliver some more fuel! Most recently I installed a PD lift pump into a spare A3 ABA fuel sending unit that I had kicking around. It helps dramatically with low speed operation as well as helping with higher RPM fuel delivery.

Took it to Waterfest this past weekend, had a great time showing it off, but partied too hard :beer::beer::beer: and ended up arriving too late to the show on sunday so I didn't enter it:facepalm:

Met a lot of new people from all over the place, that was the best part to me. Well except for my friend Janis revving his 800 hp 90 S2 Quattro at 4am in the hotel parking lot...Launch control and a 4inch side exit makes for a lot of noise....5 cruisers worth lol


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

I know that I lack the knowledge, skill, determination and focus to do what you've shown in this thread. That makes me admire it all the more.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

zukiphile said:


> I know that I lack the knowledge, skill, determination and focus to do what you've shown in this thread. That makes me admire it all the more.


:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Waterfest '11 pics*

European Car magazine readers may recognize the red Audi 90 Quattro coupe parked next to my Gti from this month's issue...nicknamed "The Crow"..even with a melted #5 piston, it is still an awe inspiring machine, with a bark so loud from its 4" side exit its beyond comparison


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

a tshirt KillaCam devised based on a nickname from JohnBarleyCorn


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

FaithInMkIII2.0 said:


> a tshirt KillaCam devised based on a nickname from JohnBarleyCorn


where's the like button? :laugh:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

well I melted a piston as well...a few miles of triple digit speeds brought my EGTs up a bit too high..and I am not sure yet but I may have a failing injector. Honed the cylinders already, the block is gonna be ok, hopefully getting a used piston from a local guru, as well as getting my injectors checked out. Going to balance the pistons and rods while I have them out, as well as clean up the intake ports of the head.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

OUCH! 

ive done the same.. heat seized my 1.6 going up a hill at a little over 100 mph. except i just re-started the engine after it cooled down, and have been driving it since. no rebuild for me :laugh:


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Glegor said:


> OUCH!
> 
> ive done the same.. heat seized my 1.6 going up a hill at a little over 100 mph. except i just re-started the engine after it cooled down, and have been driving it since. no rebuild for me :laugh:


yeah I could have perhaps but I didn't wanna trash my block...it was rapping pretty bad. I am thinking a larger turbo and water meth injection are in my future plans


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

rebuilt and ripping once again. next step...GT2052


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mounted a FMIC to keep IAT's and EGT's in check. The stock turbo doesn't help but a FMIC will improve things a bit. Wasn't sure what would fit, wanted to be able to use the quad round grill. 
Solution:Saab 9-5 intercooler 







[/url] IMG_0157 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] IMG_0172 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] IMG_0173 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] IMG_0162 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] IMG_0165 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG] 







[/url] IMG_0174 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

[/url] IMG_0170 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG] 
used a combination of b4/a3 tdi boost pipes..here the b4 boost pipe seems to fit rather nicely..clears the dipstick and electrical connectors







[/url] IMG_0169 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

The original SMIC location will soon be home to a B4 washerfluid reservoir for a Water/Meth injection setup







[/url] IMG_0167 by 
dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG] 

the green thing behind the strut tower is a Mr. Gasket Diesel lift pump...If you have a diesel that didn't come with one, I can't recommend one enough! :thumbup: 







[/url] IMG_0161 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Had a good time showing the GTI at Dustoff yesterday, if anyone on here saw it and has any questions pm me. I can help with and or do swaps.


----------



## ToddA1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Wow, great thread and great looking car! Must have missed it the first time around. 

-Todd


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

For anyone interested in recent upgrades, check this link out : http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=360678


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

GTDi at Wolfsgart 2012.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i like the little round caps on your Ronals alot better than the flat caps.. 

LOVE those ronal wheels.. ive still got them on my 86 Coupe GT..


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My GTi TDI won First place in the "Radical" class at TDI FEST! I am very pleased to say the least!!!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Volksbahn 2012


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Great write up by the owner of ID parts on driving my GTI...

I met up with Chris on the Cape today, and he was kind enough to let me drive the GTI. I've always been a MKII fan, so it was a treat. The fit and finish on the conversion is impressive, as many of you know, and the car drives and handles well, despite a bit of tire rubbing. He's working on that, as he's not a member of the 'if you're not rubbing, you're not dubbing' club.

But the big surprise is the turbo and the way the engine pulls. I have never driven an AHU as responsive and powerful as this one. I'd been told the 20/52 is quick to spool up, but in use it's unbelievable, as fast as a VNT-15. Smoke, free, too, even with PP764s. The roads were damp when we were out this morning, so it took some restraint to not spin the front wheels, even in 3rd. And it doesn't run out of breath at higher revs like this engine does with the stock turbo. Nice.

MKIIs are the perfect size VW, IMO, and are known to be the best handling. That combo with a great running diesel is hard to beat. Nice work, Chris.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

subscribed. did you use a fuel pressure regulator with that lift pump, or did it go straight to the filter?


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

DankNugz said:


> subscribed. did you use a fuel pressure regulator with that lift pump, or did it go straight to the filter?


 No it is a diesel specific lift pump that runs at 5-7psi


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Been busy as hell with my own shop now, 









haven't thought of updating my thread in a while... 

New intercooler setup as the SAAB one did not handle 30 psi of boost for very long lol... 








bought a chinese TIG welder and taught myself how to use it. All boost pipes are aluminum, I minimized the flexible connections and made a smoother airpath. The result is lower IAT's & EGT's and faster response time... 








3-bar MAP sensor mount 








made a turbo support bracket 








new oil feed line with parts found on AN fittings.com..very inexpensive


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

*GTDI walk around*


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------

